

Proposed FCC Rules Tighten Restrictions on Annoying Robocalls - tanglesome
http://www.eweek.com/mobile/proposed-fcc-rules-tighten-restrictions-on-annoying-robocalls.html

======
bediger4000
Big deal. Note that the _rules_ (not laws!) are proposed, not final, and they
"tighten" what appear to be non-existent restrictions on Ann and Rachel and
Barbara and Wilford Brimley's sonic clone, and those asswipes that try to tell
you that your non-existent Google Business listing is out of date.

Oooh! Look, the FCC is going to tighten up their rules! I'm so glad that tight
rules will prevent calls to my do-not-call number.

The only thing that will work on these animals is a little frontier justice.

